# Green spot algae on plant leaves of Anubias plants



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I have a problem with green spot algae on my plants leaves and would like to have feedback on what you think.

My phosphates levels are through the roof 5.0 mg/l and to my understanding with that kind of levels green spot algae should be non existent. The levels are high because i dose Mono Potassium Phosphate -KH2PO4 its been about two months now tried for target of 2 to 3 ppm . just bought a new master test kit and that's when i found out that my other test kit was past due date and when i do my weekly testing everything was off (a lot). Did an 60 % water change and trying to reset all parameters. Lights are T5 ho 4x45 WATS on for 7 hours a day. Running a co2 system at 30 to 35 ppm of co2. I moved power head filters around have good water flow.

Had green spot algae on glass took a scraper and removed it all.

What would cause this to happen? Could it be that my system was out of wack because of old test kit. i still did weekly water changes of 60% and my tap water is good with new test kit.

Is there anything that i can do to remove the green spot algae of plant leaves?

Any help would be great.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Green spot algae on plant leaves of Anubis plants*

In my hi-tech tank green spot algae began as diatoms were fazing out.
Green spot ran it's course and is now gone, similar to diatom outbreak for me.

I purchased 6 small nerite snails as a clean up crew for a 40 gallon.
No complaints they have done a fantastic job with all forms of algae.

All pond/bladder snails never survived ferts and CO2 for me.
They have been gone for a long time now.


----------



## notho (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Green spot algae on plant leaves of Anubis plants*



Maryland Guppy said:


> ....
> All pond/bladder snails never survived ferts and CO2 for me.
> They have been gone for a long time now.
> ....


interesting, my pond/bladder snails are doing fine (lost a few fish dialing it in) dosing EI and co2, I wonder if I should crank it up a notch...


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Green spot algae on plant leaves of Anubis plants*



notho said:


> interesting, my pond/bladder snails are doing fine (lost a few fish dialing it in) dosing EI and co2, I wonder if I should crank it up a notch...


I can not explain this.
Others have lots of snails in hi-tech tanks.
I run between 20-45ppm of CO2, using DIY CO2 with an inline reactor.
It is very efficient with about 1 BPM.


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello all !
I heard that nerite snails will eat green spot algae but the only problem is that i have rams fish and i keep my p.h to low for the nerite snails and they might die off.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

You might be able to get away with nerites in soft water by feeding calcium enriched veggie sticks...Kensfish makes some


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, looking at your plants, they clearly miss some nutrient(s). When people have GSA, 90% of the time PO4 is zero, but I've seen it with high PO4 as well. I think the problem is that plants can't use the PO4 for some reason. For example, too much iron will antagonize PO4. Or when another element is missing plants can't use PO4 as well and thus you'll see a PO4 deficiency. What is missing/in excess I don't know, but try to balance things out.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I usually clean my anubias by taking them out of the tank and using a soft toothbrush and a little h2o2. (Never trust a test kit! )


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Could it be that the plants are all slow growers and there not taking up the nutrients and the rest of the nutrients are taken up by the algae instead? maybe i should stop the E.I dosing and just go with looking at the plants and give them what they need as far as Plant deficiency.


----------

